# rockery for 75 gallon



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok here is my delimma with my tank. I am so scared to put any more weight in my 75 Gallon Cichlid tank. I have about 50 lbs of gravel, coral, and sand plus all of the other plants and some rock and decor plus the water weight. I do not want to add a lot of weight as I don't want my tank to blow out or destroy the stand and come home to massive flood in my home that I rent. I am tying to find some fake (plastic) slate or shale rock to design a habitat of caves and swim through areas for my cichlids. Anyone know where I can find this??? I hate my tank as is and I'm looking to change it for me and more important my cichlids. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

You could fill the tank completely with rocks and it would hold, no problem. Relax and use natural rock!


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

just afraid of the weight on the stand. I did get it from petsmart to fit the 75 gallon tank so it is rated for x amount of Lbs. So it should be okay with heavy natural rocks plus all of the additional weight from all of the other items in the tank as afore mentioned?????


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You should be fine.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i know that the stands seem very light weight, and shouldnt be able tohold much weight. but its actually the opposite. its all about the weight distribution. they are built in such a way so that weight is distributed evenly throughout stand. therefore, it is capable of holding much more than u would expect. its like trying to crush an egg in your hand. if pressure is distributed evenly around the egg, it is nearly impossible to crush.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

You will be okay.

Note that water weighs 8.3 pounds/gallon, so your 50 pounds of gravel is equivalent to 6 gallons of water. Gravel and rocks really don't add that much extra weight over a bare tank. The stand is built to handle 3-5x the weight of a 75 gallon tank, no problem.

I have a 210 gallon tank and you would be surprised how light the stand appears. None of the wood is thicker than 3/4"!


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks all for calming my fears. I do have a line on some rock I will be getting tomorrow if it is what I'm looking for. I trust you alll on this.
Thank you all


----------

